# contador digital que cuando llegue a 59 vuelva a 00



## profesor chiflado (Abr 12, 2008)

ola, me gustaria saber urgentemente, si alguien me pudiera ayudar, como hacer que este contador que he montado que va de 00 a 99 y vuelve a empezar valla de 00 a 59 y se resetee. El circuito esta montado con dos decodificadores 7448 y dos contadores 74192 cada uno de ellos conectado con un display de siete segmentos. Lo que manda la señal de reloj es un c.i 555.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 12, 2008)

pues es facil resetea el segundo contaador en 6, si no sabes como conecta un puerta and a la salida QA y QB del contador y la salida de esa puerta  conectala a otra entrada de otra puerta and  y la entrada de la and restante a QC (mejor dicho multiplica A B C) y la salida de eso al clear del 74192


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2008)

por que mejor no usas un 74ls93 con un 74ls47 eso para 1 display y para dos se genera el clock para el segundo contador con una compuerta and para configurar el numero se usa simplemente codigo bcd 
el clock lo seguis generando con el 555 despues subo un diagrama
salu2


----------



## profesor chiflado (Abr 12, 2008)

chris 2.0 cuando dices el segundo contador, te refieres al que esta conectado con el decode que a su vez esta conectado con el display de las decenas, no? Si es asi lo he probado y me funciona milagrosamente jaja porque llevaba ya varios dias buscando el modo. venga gracias por la ayuda, y al otro chico que a contestado gracias tambien por hechar una mano aunque no me haya hecho falta, venga un saludo


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2008)

ok igualmente te aclaro los qa-qb-qc-qd se configuran con bcs
saludos


----------



## todobn (Abr 12, 2008)

Prmiero hay que hacer un divisor por tres (dos JKs en modo Toggle -J y K a positivo- y un monoestable), luego poner un tercer JK en modo Toggle y la entrada de clock de éste JK se conecta al Carry del contador BCD. Asi, cuando la cuenta llegue a 59, se activará el monostable que resetea los JK y el contador BCD, que lo devuelve a 00. El problema es que no sé como hacer el monoestable, pues la frecuencia debe ser la misma que la que sale por el Carry del BCD.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 12, 2008)

profesor chiflado dijo:
			
		

> chris 2.0 cuando dices el segundo contador, te refieres al que esta conectado con el decode que a su vez esta conectado con el display de las decenas, no? Si es asi lo he probado y me funciona milagrosamente jaja porque llevaba ya varios dias buscando el modo. venga gracias por la ayuda, y al otro chico que a contestado gracias tambien por hechar una mano aunque no me haya hecho falta, venga un saludo


exacto es el de las decenas, analizalo los 192 cuantan hasta 9 por defecto o sea si tienes 2 el numero maximo que consiges es 99 
segundo contador primer contador
 ________9_____!_______9________

ahora hacer es el segundo se resetea a 6 el numero maximo al que a contar es 5 la verdad es muy facil   
segundo contador primer contador
________5______!_______9________
suerte


----------



## profesor chiflado (Abr 13, 2008)

gracias por contestar y explicarlo mejor, yo ya lo habia entendido y lo habia conseguido, pero espero k a alguien que no lo haya entendido le hayas ayudado, venga un saludo chris


----------



## depredadorsheperd (Sep 9, 2009)

una buena explicación hubiera sido unir los pines N° 2 y 3 ,del TTL 74LS192  mediante una compuerta and y enviar la resultante al pin reset


----------

